# 3 Sign making bits



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee valley had 3 bits,in a wooden box,for $7.95,A 1/2" round-nose bit,1/2" 90 degree and 3/8 plunge round over. they are 1/4" shank bits and made in China.

regards
jerry


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Jerry I'm going to check them out. Going to need them before I get into sign making.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> Lee valley had 3 bits,in a wooden box,for $7.95,A 1/2" round-nose bit,1/2" 90 degree and 3/8 plunge round over. they are 1/4" shank bits and made in China.
> 
> regards
> jerry


 Jerry do you have an item # for them? or a url will work.......

Ed


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

www.leevalley.com part no. 99W74.60. they are also listed under special buys in wood working index at their web-site.

regards
jerry


----------

